# My Brother's 98 pound Black Grouper



## lisa1914 (Apr 13, 2010)

My brother caught this fish 90 miles North of the Tortugas.


----------



## jamrens (Apr 13, 2010)

warsaw


----------



## lisa1914 (Apr 13, 2010)

He said it was a black grouper and the other name for it Carbeureta.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 13, 2010)

whatever it is it's BIG ...


tell em congrats fer me ....


----------



## ABAChunter (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome fish. Your brother could easily fit his head in that fishes mouth.


----------



## brriner (Apr 13, 2010)

Good looking black grouper!  No long first spine on that dorsal to indicate warsaw.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 13, 2010)

What a pig......Nice fish.


----------



## captbrian (Apr 13, 2010)

Definitely a black, not to be confused with the gag.  Dang sure a nice one!


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 13, 2010)

Theres a lot of fillets on that sucker!!


----------



## captbrian (Apr 13, 2010)

No there's not! There's only 2 just like every other fish!


----------



## 99Roadking (Apr 13, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Apr 13, 2010)

brriner said:


> Good looking black grouper!  No long first spine on that dorsal to indicate warsaw.



bingo!


----------



## Tugboat1 (Apr 13, 2010)

WOW! Hope he saved the cheeks and throats, best part of a fish that size. Congrats.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Apr 13, 2010)

captbrian said:


> No there's not! There's only 2 just like every other fish!


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 13, 2010)

Making me hungry....nice fish!


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 13, 2010)

stud!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 13, 2010)

captbrian said:


> No there's not! There's only 2 just like every other fish!



That's still a heap of Grouper Sammidges!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice Fish!! 

Did he catch it in the Keys on the Gulf Side in Shallow water?


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 14, 2010)

captbrian said:


> No there's not! There's only 2 just like every other fish!



funny guy huh!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2010)

Dang Lisa, tell yo brother I said congrats on that monster!!


----------



## lisa1914 (Apr 14, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Nice Fish!!
> 
> Did he catch it in the Keys on the Gulf Side in Shallow water?



He said he did catch it on the gulf side but in deep water.


----------



## swamp wise (Apr 14, 2010)

thats a big fish,  almost as big as that bass I caught that got away


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 15, 2010)

lisa1914 said:


> He said he did catch it on the gulf side but in deep water.



Very Nice... From what I hear, that is definitely prime territory to catch a Big Black.


----------



## jamrens (Apr 15, 2010)

if i offended you lisa i was playing its a joke from about a year ago..


----------



## lisa1914 (Apr 16, 2010)

jamrens said:


> if i offended you lisa i was playing its a joke from about a year ago..



No not at all i'm not that easily offened. What joke? I guess I didn't get it?


----------



## lisa1914 (Apr 16, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Very Nice... From what I hear, that is definitely prime territory to catch a Big Black.



He said he loves fishing out there and he's caught a lot of big fish. I've never been but he's always coming back with a bunch of stories and pictures.


----------



## jamrens (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisa there was a group of guys that caught a jew fish and claimed it was a warsaw and almost got away with it.. They are illegal to keep jew fish.. THey could have got in some serious trouble.. There was a huge debate over weather it was a jew fish or a warsaw..


----------



## lisa1914 (Apr 19, 2010)

jamrens said:


> Lisa there was a group of guys that caught a jew fish and claimed it was a warsaw and almost got away with it.. They are illegal to keep jew fish.. THey could have got in some serious trouble.. There was a huge debate over weather it was a jew fish or a warsaw..



Oh Ok gotcha. I wasn't offended so no biggie


----------



## brriner (Apr 19, 2010)

Those guys with the "Jewsaw" grouper were fishing out of Apalachicola in a litle over 100 ft.  They claimed Warsaw and brought it aboard.  Usually, you don't see a warsaw in less than 200 feet from what I've read.  I've never caught one, so I don't know from experience.

The  FWC actually took samples of the filets from this fish and had DNA tests run to determine the genetics.  That's when the guys were ticketed with having kept a goliath.

It was the talk of the Florida Sportsman boards for quite some time last year.  

http://www.newsherald.com/news/alabama-79216-catch-goliath.html


----------



## Robert 31320 (Apr 19, 2010)

nice fish!


----------



## Gadget (Apr 19, 2010)

wow, a big one!

Hard to find em that big these days....


----------



## Swampslayr (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on your brother's fish..... Nice!!!


----------



## G Duck (May 29, 2010)

Lisa. That is one big fish. I would have to make a trip to buy some more coolers!
Congrats to him.


----------



## dawg2 (May 29, 2010)

brriner said:


> Those guys with the "Jewsaw" grouper were fishing out of Apalachicola in a litle over 100 ft.  They claimed Warsaw and brought it aboard.  Usually, you don't see a warsaw in less than 200 feet from what I've read.  I've never caught one, so I don't know from experience.
> 
> The  FWC actually took samples of the filets from this fish and had DNA tests run to determine the genetics.  That's when the guys were ticketed with having kept a goliath.
> 
> ...



Yep, I remember seeing that pic and thinking somebody is in trouble.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (May 31, 2010)

Awesome grouper !!


----------

